# Favourite Instrument after the Guitar?



## Kamikaze13 (Sep 22, 2015)

Just wondering what you guys consider your second most favourite. The one that you would play if you didn't play guitar. I'm excluding acoustics and electrics but stuff such as mandolins or ukuleles are fine. Mine would be the Hammon Organ although the drums are a close second.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

That's easy. Piano . . . I've been playing mine for 30+ years. Took up playing guitar about 12 years ago when I retired.

I also wanted to learn Saxophone but that will have to wait until my next time around.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Definitely a Hammond B3 player. I can't get enough of listening to it, and a part of so many phenomenal recordings over the years across many styles of music.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

For me I suppose that it would be the bass.

Though I rarely play it lately, it's fun when I did.
A few years ago, I played it regularly with some guys from work.
It's cool to try and hold the rhythm, pay attention to the drummer. 8)

A different animal than the guitar.
I played without a pick for that time too, that took a while to get used to.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Fave to play would be Bass as I cannot drum to save my life....foot wants to do what hand does. I'd love to learn thaough....that and a bad ass blues harp or sax


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Either a Hammond B3 or a Bass guitar ...I have played both so its hard to decide.
G.


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

It would have to be the Palasander belly flute.

Shortyus' link just blew me away!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Kamikaze13 said:


> Just wondering what you guys consider your second most favourite. The one that you would play if you didn't play guitar. I'm excluding acoustics and electrics but stuff such as mandolins or ukuleles are fine. Mine would be the *Hammond Organ* although the drums are a close second.


Me too. And I don't play keyboards,..... well think of someone who can only bang out three chord progressions on the guitar.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Well I played drums for many years before I ever picked up a guitar so would consider those my other instrument.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I have an insane Hammond rig. I also make a trombone fart.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Banjo, for sure.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Old Harley running straight pipes first, then bagpipes. Guitar comes in third. After that, Blues Harp.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Drums. My parents turned down the idea of a drum kit so I went out of my way to prove guitar was a worthy second choice.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Voice and violin are probably my faves.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, I play guitar, mandolin, piano and voice.

Mandolin is the instrument I enjoy the most after guitar, but it's a bit like asking which of uour kids is your favourite.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

In a band situation I always dig playing bass, but find it a bit of a drag to play solo at home.

After guitar, I can't choose as I tend to like piano, banjo, mandolin, and ukulele equally.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Kamikaze13 (Sep 22, 2015)

It has always been a dream of mine to be able to play Led Zeppelin's Moby Dick or Tom Sawyer on the drums lol. In the organ the only thing I can kinda play is Green Onions. Piano I like a lot too, my grandma used to play lots of pianoand she can still play it very good. My sister is the one that plays the drums.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Bass, then mandolin.
If money were no object--a real harpsichord...


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

The TB-303. A wonderful failure of a simulation of a bass guitar.


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

I play bass second-most, and mandolin only when pressed into service.


----------



## Kamikaze13 (Sep 22, 2015)

Bass is a nice one too. Especially upright bass for jazz stuff.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

For me, it would be viola or cello. Although following bw66's example, I'd also add voice.

Neil


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

Oscilloscope.


----------



## ThatGingerMojo (Jul 30, 2014)

My secondary instrument after guitar/bass would be the Trombone. Love that deep tenor sound.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Krelf said:


> It would have to be the Palasander belly flute.
> 
> Shortyus' link just blew me away!


Heh, heh, I heard that episode too. 

I used to play flute and also mandolin. I wish I had, and could play, a Fender Rhodes.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

ThatGingerMojo said:


> My secondary instrument after guitar/bass would be the Trombone. Love that deep tenor sound.


Diggin' a Yamaha bass myself..... tried my neice's tenor last week,,, what a difference. 

Sad news is that my Leslie 142 amp blew up last night... fresh from a new filtercap and new tube from member nonreverb ... oh crap.....


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

Double bass.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i would like to try playing a theramin. but also an instrument i think is really beautiful sounding is the guqin. here they are together, not my usual fare


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I always said the saxophone but later I realized that I just love any musical instruments. 

Now, to answer the OP, if I were to specialize in a second instrument that would be the piano.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

amagras said:


> if I were to specialize in a second instrument that would be the piano.


Like the guy wearing this one out?


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Scotty said:


> Like the guy wearing this one out?


I was thinking something more like this


----------



## Kamikaze13 (Sep 22, 2015)

My sister played the trombone for a while, needless to say, I hate that trombone now (and my sister) lol


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Kamikaze13 said:


> My sister played the trombone for a while, needless to say, I hate that trombone now (and my sister) lol


 I wonder if she is digging guitar right about now.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

drums. I have a 5 pcs Tama kit ....but I never get around to taking some lessons.


----------



## Kamikaze13 (Sep 22, 2015)

Distortion said:


> I wonder if she is digging guitar right about now.


True LOL


----------



## ThatGingerMojo (Jul 30, 2014)

Kamikaze13 said:


> My sister played the trombone for a while, needless to say, I hate that trombone now (and my sister) lol


At least with a trombone on her yap she would shut the hell up...sorry I was thinking about my sister.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Piano is a natural desire after the guitar and I've followed up somewhat. I got one for the house, figured out notes, chords and practice playing whatever comes out. The other instrument that I've been intrigued by for many years is the Oud, come close to buying the Godin version a couple of times. I love the middle eastern sounds.


----------



## Kamikaze13 (Sep 22, 2015)

vadsy said:


> Piano is a natural desire after the guitar and I've followed up somewhat.


I've been thinking of getting a digital keyboard for a while. My grandma could give me some lessons.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

Fender Rhodes


----------

